# mr buddy heater problems



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got one that my father in law found in someones trash....he wanted it for his deer blind.

hey, what can I say, we're cheap. 

it lights, but the honeycomb ceramic never gets red...it just sorta flickers a flame, nothing consistent. 

Do they repair them if you send them in, or is it yet another disposable appliance?


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

not sure what the number is but they did have some problems with them ..


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

wasn't sure how good their customer service is

some things, it's just not worth calling anymore


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Throw it back in the trash!!!!!!!! Other threads that I have read indicate that the company considers them a "throw away" item and there is no repairing them. I had trouble with mine this fall and I screwed around with it for a while - then went out a boought a new one (was very lucky to get one on sale at TSC for $62), I think the new one is improved - it doesn't hiss on the low setting like my old one did. I did start using the $10 filter when hooking it up to 5# cylinder - don't know if this will make it work better or increase it's longevity (I bought the one the went bad this year back in 2003).


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

TSC still has them Limit of 5 $62.99 until Dec 9


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

This chart refers to models MH9B only.

The chart assumes that the proper gas and pressure is available to the heater. The chart also assumes that the heater is used in accordance with Mr. Heater installation and operating instructions.


Problem Possible Cause Solution 
Piezo ignitor does not produce spark. Spark electrode positioned wrong. Adjust spark gap and/or replace pilot assembly. 
Igniter cable not connected to spark electrode. Connect cable to spark electrode. 
Spark electrode broken. Replace pilot assembly. 
Piezo igniter defective. Replace piezo igniter. 
Piezo igniter produces spark at the electrode, but no pilot ignition. Gas supply turned off. Check that gas is connected properly. Open valve if using remote tank. 
Control knob not in PILOT position. Turn control knob to PILOT position. 
Control knob not depressed while in PILOT position. Depress control knob while in PILOT position. 
Pilot tube is clogged. Clean pilot tube using q-tip with alcohol. Run 2 to bottom of pilot tube & twist around. Blow out. 
Control knob is stripped. Remove knob and verify 2 flats that mate to control valve stem are not stripped. If stripped, replace knob. 
Regulator defective. Replace regulator. 
Pilot lights but flame goes out immediately when control knob is released. Control knob not depressed long enough. After pilot is lit, keep control knob depressed for 30-60 seconds. 
Pilot flame not touching thermocouple. Clean pilot tube using q-tip with alcohol. Run 2 to bottom of pilot tube & twist around. Blow out. 
Thermocouple connection loose at control valve. Hand tight until snug, then 1/4 turn with wrench. 
Tip switch connections broken or disconnected. Clean electrical contacts at control valve. Reconnect tip switch wires. 
Control knob is stripped. Remove knob and verify 2 flats that mate to control valve stem are not stripped. If stripped, replace knob. 
Defective thermocouple. Replace pilot assembly. 
Defective tip switch Replace tip switch. 
Defective control valve. Replace control valve. 
Pilot lights but flame goes out gradually when control knob is released. Control knob not depressed long enough. After pilot is lit, keep control knob depressed for 30-60 seconds. 
Pilot flame not touching thermocouple. Clean pilot tube using q-tip with alcohol. Run 2 to bottom of pilot tube & twist around. Blow out. 
Thermocouple connection loose at control valve. Hand tight until snug, then 1/4 turn with wrench. 
Inlet gas pressure too low. Check/replace gas cylinder. 
Defective regulator. Replace regulator. 
Burner does not light after pilot is lit. Main burner orifice is blocked/clogged. Remove burner assembly. Clean main burner orifice with clean cloth or q-tip with alcohol. 
Venturi tube is blocked. Remove burner assembly. Blow out venturi tube on back of burner. 
Inlet gas pressure is too low. Check/replace gas cylinder. 
Control knob set between HI & LOW positions Turn control knob until it locks into desired setting. 
Control knob is stripped. Remove knob and verify 2 flats that mate to control valve stem are not stripped. If stripped, replace knob. 
Defective ceramic plate. Replace ceramic burner. 
Defective regulator. Replace regulator. 
Heater shuts off during operation Not enough fresh air available Provide ventilation per owner's manual. 
Inlet gas pressure is too low. Check/replace gas cylinder. 
Pilot tube has become blocked/clogged. Clean pilot tube using q-tip with alcohol. Run 2 to bottom of pilot tube & twist around. Blow out. 
Tip switch has been activated due to bumping or moving. Level heater and re-light. 
Oil contmaination due to improper shutdown. Complete disassembly & cleaning of fuel lines with soap & water. Replace control valve & regulator. Purge supply hose. See owner's manual for proper shutdown when using remote tank. 

IF SERVICE IS REQUIRED 
For information regarding service, please call our Toll-Free Number: 1-800-251-0001. Our office hours are 8:30 a.m. - 5:00 p.m., Eastern Time Zone, Monday through Friday. Please include the model number, date of purchase, and description of problem in all communication
__________________
AB


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe you can send it back. One of the stores, Cabela's I think, had refurbs. on sale. If they have refurbs they must be taking them back.


----------



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

After reading this post I decided to pull out my Mr. Buddy that died on me last year. I tried cleaning but it still had the same symptom, very low pilot that over time would just go out. I found that I can order every part from Mr. Buddy for $41.28 delivered. 
http://www.mrheater.com/shoppingcart.asp?cat=21

[/COLOR]
*MODEL*
*ITEM NAME*
*QTY*​​*PRICE/ea*​​*TOTAL*​​73404
Pilot Assy (w/ODS and Tip Switch)
​x​$12.55​=​$12.55​Remove​73416
Control Valve (Marked 21400)
​x​$14.74​=​$14.74​Remove​11410
Regulator Buddy (Marked PRECIMEX)
​x​$7.04​=​$7.04​Remove​​


*Sub Total* :​​*$34.33*​​


*Shipping* :​​*$6.95*​​


*TOTAL* :​​*$41.28*​​
​ « Continue Shopping
Update Cart​Checkout »​

I am going to order all parts and use a filter from now on.........


----------



## TRAILER TRASH (Oct 4, 2006)

I had the same thing. After blowing it out with a compressor while hitting the side it works fine.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

For it help to read the instruction in the open it would not stay lite but in my hunting shack it worked fine.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lost_Peninsula said:


> After reading this post I decided to pull out my Mr. Buddy that died on me last year. I tried cleaning but it still had the same symptom, very low pilot that over time would just go out. [/SIZE][/FONT]


I had the same thing happening to mine this year. I took the pilot burner assembly apart and cleaned out the mud wasp nest and blew the orafice out with compressed air and it's as good as new.


----------



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

I tore it apart and cleaned it with compressed air and alcohol with q-tips. The symptom is the same. Now that its broke I read the directions and found since I was running it off a 20 lb. tank I should have been using a filter and when I was done using it I was supposed to shut off the LP tank valve, wait for the heater to die and then shut off the heater valve. If I was to guess, I bet the regulator is a bit too wimpy for the 20 lb. tank. Live and learn, its a great heater, worth fixing.


----------

